# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Alaskan Bush Knife

## crashdive123

Alaskan Bush Knife  at least I hope so.  The knife started out with an idea that Kevin had, and put on paper.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

First came the steel.  It is 1095 and is 3/16 thick.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Rough shape.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Rough grind.  Im getting better at my hollow grind.  Going to the right is easier than to the left for me.  Not sure if it is because of the motor on the grinder that causes me to have to change my grip, or my conservative nature.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Things can get lost pretty easy when you set them down, so orange scales were in order.  I have had difficulty finding orange material in the weight I wanted for the micarta.  I tried felt in the past and was very disappointed with it. This called for some medium weight canvas and some orange Rit dye.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Now to make the micarta.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Waiting on the glue to dry on the scales.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I used 3/16 brass pins.  To make them grab the glue better I chucked the rod up in a drill and ran it through an 80 grit piece of sand paper to rough it up.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The scales have been rough sanded with a 50 grit belt.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I then used 120, 220, 400, 600 grit belts and gave it a quick pass on the buffer.  I still need to sharpen it and clean it up a little before I send it out.  I hope you enjoy it Kevin.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Very Nice! Crash! Wow is that red or orange? I really like it!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Man That's a Beauty Crash!! Kevin You are very Lucky! Good thing Crash likes you huh?

----------


## crashdive123

> Very Nice! Crash! Wow is that red or orange? I really like it!


Orange.  As I started sanding the scales it looks as though the dye didn't penetrate through and through, so it was a lot darker/brighter before I sanded.

----------


## DOGMAN

wow! unbelievable...what a project, and quick work, he didn't post that very long ago...

----------


## Sourdough

WOW, Crash you have advanced quickly. Nice work.

----------


## Camp10

Great looking knife!  I have got to try to make scales like those!!

----------


## Pal334

Like the kids would say:  Awesome dude!!!!  It would appear you are ready for the big time

----------


## DOGMAN

wow...it was less than 2 weeks ago that Kklak posted that! awsome turn around time.  approximatly how many hours and much money did that cost you to make?

----------


## crashdive123

Probably about 20 hours in it.

----------


## Sourdough

> Probably about 20 hours in it.



20 Hours @ $48.00 per hour shop rate (Man & Equipment) = $960.00 now if you could turn out two per week, and "LOOSE" only $760.00 per knife, if you take two weeks off for vacation............you only loose $76,000.00 per year. So if you start in the knife business with $1,300,000.00 at the end of three years you could say. "Hey I have ..............OK, never mind :Innocent:

----------


## DOGMAN

> 20 Hours @ $48.00 per hour shop rate (Man & Equipment) = $960.00 now if you could turn out two per week, and "LOOSE" only $760.00 per knife, if you take two weeks off for vacation............you only loose $76,000.00 per year. So if you start in the knife business with $1,300,000.00 at the end of three years you could say. "Hey I have ..............OK, never mind


That reminds me of the old joke...

"How do you make a small fortune in Montana?"

answer: move here with a large fortune and open a business...

----------


## Sourdough

> That reminds me of the old joke...
> 
> "How do you make a small fortune in Montana?"
> 
> answer: move here with a large fortune and open a business...



How to finish your first year as a Alaskan Hunting Guide with $200,000.00 in your pocket.........????? Start the season with $500,000.00 but only crash two new super cubs.

----------


## Ted

WOW!.......WOW!..... I speachless!

Ok maybe not, man that thing is buetious! You are "DA MAN!"

----------


## Pict

Livin' large.  That looks great.  I'm sure that knife will have some stories to tell.  Mac

----------


## welderguy

Wow Sweet knife.
 I really need to try making them scales like that. they look great

----------


## Swamprat1958

Great looking knife.  Did you temper the steel Crash?

----------


## crashdive123

> Great looking knife.  Did you temper the steel Crash?


Oops.  Forgot pictures of the heat treat process.  After cleaning the scales and carbon off (last picture) I tempered it in my wifes oven.  It must be hers  she keeps saying what are you putting in my oven? :Innocent: 

Heres the magnet I use to check it along the way.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The heating.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Time to clean it up a little.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rwc1969

You make some pretty knives crash. I really like the "styles?" you use.

----------


## canid

nice grind, nice knife and well done.

btw: we have just about the same tongs...

----------


## your_comforting_company

This is a really great step by step. thanks for putting this up Crash. You make it look so easy, I may even give it a try! Very nice work. It takes about as long for you to make a knife as it does for me to tan a hide.

----------


## rebel

Very nice!  Kevin is a lucky guy. Thanks for the pics.

----------


## gryffynklm

I'm not wearing my glasses, what did canid say you have the same thongs???

Crash, that handle turned out great, almost looks like wood. Another beautiful blade.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Yeah I agree with everything, everyone has said thus far. Just a thought Crash, Isn't it about time for you to go "Part Time Pro"? You do really nice work, I know without a doubt you could sell those easily.

----------


## Dennis

You are a true craftsman. Thanks for posting.

----------


## hunter63

I really like it as well, and the tutorial on the scales.
Nice!

----------


## trax

that's awesome crash.

----------


## klkak

That is awsome Crash.  I can't wait to get my hands on it.  I'm so excited.  And don't worry it won't look beautiful for long, I plan to put it work.

----------


## klkak

I really like the color of the scales.  I hope we get a "roadkill" moose the day after I get the knife.  I plan to carry and use this knife allot and I can't think of a better way to break it in the on a moose.

I think its about time you started marking your knives.  I like the "Crash Knives" name.  Also start numbering or naming your designs.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm going to learn how to do a makers mark in the next month or so.

----------


## Camp10

> I'm going to learn how to do a makers mark in the next month or so.


So will you sell a few of them then, Crash? :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

> So will you sell a few of them then, Crash?


Hopefully enough to pay for the hobby for now.

----------


## Rockgod1619

Wow, amazing knife Crash!!  You just keep getting better and better!  Now, I did enough of it in college to show you how to properly do a Maker's Mark if you're wanting some help with that...Wait, that's not quite what you mean, is it...

----------


## klkak

I've been informed that I may have the knife as early as Monday.  I feel as giddy as a school girl.

----------


## Sourdough

> I feel as giddy as a school girl.




Easy there Big Boy.............your getting kinky like Dogman. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Nobody and I mean nobody is kinky like dogman. He's been in the bush with those dogs waaaaaay too long.

----------


## crashdive123

> Wow, amazing knife Crash!!  You just keep getting better and better!  Now, I did enough of it in college to show you how to properly do a Maker's Mark if you're wanting some help with that...Wait, that's not quite what you mean, is it...


Ahhhhhh - Makers Mark, Knob Creek,  Booker Noe and Basil Hayden - all fine bourbons.

----------


## welderguy

> Ahhhhhh - Makers Mark, Knob Creek,  Booker Noe and Basil Hayden - all fine bourbons.


Oh makes sense now , didn't catch that thanks .

----------


## Born2Late

Great knive.I wonder what the postadge will be to South Africa.

----------


## crashdive123

> Great knive.I wonder what the postadge will be to South Africa.


The rates vary quite a bit depending on the options chosen, but it looks like in the neighborhood of $35 to $60 USD with insurance.

----------


## klkak

It has arrived.  The knife is laying on the desk in front of me as I type this.  She is a handful!  The orange Micarta is some of the best looking I've ever seen.  The blade looks tough enough to pry open a beer keg.  I'm not working tomorrow so I think I'll do some limb trim'n on the trees in the back yard. I may even kill a couple pigeons and chop them into trapping bait.  This weekend I'll start on a leather sheath for the knife.  I thought about making a Kydex sheath for but after seeing it I think not.  This is an old school looking knife and deserves a high quality sheath sheath.  If its half as tough as it looks my grandson with inherit it when I die in 30 or 40 years.

----------


## Sourdough

> It has arrived.  The knife is laying on the desk in front of me as I type this.  She is a handful!  .



Will she be attending the Jamboree in June......? Will anyone be attending....?

----------


## klkak

> Will she be attending the Jamboree in June......? Will anyone be attending....?


Yes she will be my dancing partner.  I'm thinking there will be three to four members some of them will have a guest with them.

----------


## hybrid

Very nice and capable looking piece of gear. Looks very hard wearing too.

Nice work!

----------


## crashdive123

Glad you like it Kevin.  I hope it serves you well.

----------


## klkak

I went to change the edge profile slightly on the AK bush knife.  Damn that steel is hard.  My diamond stones would hardly touch it.  It should hold its edge really well.  I'll need to hit the spine on the belt sander to square it up some so it will throw a spark on a ferro rod.  I threw together a leather sheath with some scraps I had on hand to hold the knife until I can get into "Black Elk" to buy some new leather for a real nice sheath.  I'll start carrying it on my next tour.

----------


## panch0

Nice work Crash! I really like this one.

----------


## Runs With Beer

Grasshopper you have learned well. Very nice job!

----------


## klkak

I am so sad. Recently on the trap line I fell off the boat  :Oops:  into mid 30 degree water in Prince William Sound. (not wearing a life jacket) :Oops:   :Oops: . In order to keep my head above water and swim to shore less then 50ft away I had to kick off my knee boots and unbuckle my pistole belt which had a S&W .357 and "The Alaska Bush Knife" by Crashblades. I made it to shore very wet and cold but  no worse for wear. Later at low tide we came back to retrieve the gun and knife but could not locate them.

I used the gun only once this winter and that was to shoot a duck. I used that knife constantly. I'm really going to miss it.

Please, everyone bow your heads and give a moment of silence for the "The Alaska Bush Knife".

----------


## Rick

May I suggest you go back in spring with a decent sized magnet and lower it out of the boat in about the area you went overboard in. You might get lucky.

----------


## Sourdough

Wow, Kevin you sure have a "Thing" for cold water. That is twice in what.....four months........?

----------


## klkak

> May I suggest you go back in spring with a decent sized magnet and lower it out of the boat in about the area you went overboard in. You might get lucky.


It's a nice thought Rick but carbon steel in salt water for 5 months. doubt there'll be much left. When we went back at low tide we used a magnet and treble hook and couldn't snag it. At low tide the water 50ft from shore was 88ft deep. 150ft from shore it was a little over 300ft deep.

----------


## klkak

> Wow, Kevin you sure have a "Thing" for cold water. That is twice in what.....four months........?


If you play around water you are bound to get wet!

----------


## crashdive123

Well - as I said to you - the important thing is that you are OK.  I'll make another when I'm able

----------


## Winter

That sucks.

----------


## klkak

Yes Crash you are right. I didn't even get hurt this time. However we did pick up 12 otter, 1 martin, 1 mink and 1 deer. The deer wasn't trapped it was shot.

----------

